# FR: si <indicatif> et que + mode



## francais_espanol

Bonjour, 

Pourriez-vous me dire si la phrase suivante est acceptable:

» Si tu te mets au travail et si tu fais tes devoirs, tu réussiras à t'en sortir »?

ou serait-il mieux de dire: 

« Si tu te mets au travail et que tu fasses tes devoirs, tu réussiras à t'en sortir » ?

Si la deuxième est meilleure pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi? Merci d'avance de m'éclairer

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.
See also si <indicatif> et que + mode on the French Only forum


----------



## Helianthus

La deuxième n'est pas correcte. Il n'y a pas de raison de mettre le subjonctif après "que" ici car "que" ne fait qu'introduire la deuxième partie de la phrase. [mais je laisse à des personnes plus versées dans la grammaire expliquer la vraie règle!!]
Par contre, on peut écrire : _Si tu te mets au travail et que tu fais tes devoirs, tu réussiras à t'en sortir _


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci beaucoup Helianthus. 
Est-ce que ça veut dire que les deux formulations suivantes sont acceptables: 

« si tu te mets au travail et que tu fais tes devoirs, tu réussiras à t'en sortir »  et

« si tu te mets au travail et si tu fais tes devoirs, tu réussiras à t'en sortir »?

Quelle est la différence entre les deux?

Merci beaucoup d'avance de m'éclairer.


----------



## Ploupinet

Dans la première, "se mettre au travail" et "faire ses devoirs" seront faits simultanément.
Dans le deuxième cas, il faut "se mettre au travail", mais ça ne suffit pas, il faut _en plus_ "faire ses devoirs" ! (Il s'agit d'une précision plutôt dans ce cas)


----------



## sun-and-happiness

_In a conditional  sentence, you can avoid the repetition of si by using que+subjunctive:_
_Si vous êtes ambitieux et que vous avez du piston, vous pourrez grimper les échelons de la politique à une vitesse vertigineuse._

Je ne comprends pas cette explication parce que après que il y a "avez" que n'est pas subjonctif, mais indicatif présent. Quelle est la règle correcte? Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------



## mysterio626

Bonjour sun-and-happiness!  This grammar rule is rather tricky. 

When you have *two *subordinate clauses that express a hypothesis and are coordinately related, the second "si" can be replaced by the formula: "que + subjonctif". 

But, if you would like to _emphasize_ the second hypothesis, you need not use "que + subjonctif" but rather use "si + indicatif"

Ex) Si Marius se sent mieux et si H&M _est_ ouvert, il fera du shopping ce matin.
-- If Marius is feeling better and *if* H&M is open, he will go shopping this morning. [Here you are emphasizing the hypothesis in regards to whether H&M will be open in the morning]

Ex) Si Marius se sent mieux et que H&M soit ouvert, il fera du shopping ce matin.
-- If Marius is feeling better and H&M is open, he will go shopping this morning. [No real emphasis; rather, you may even have a little doubt as to whether H&M will be open (hence the subjunctive)]

So, in your example, "avez" should be "ayez" because it follows the "que+subjonctif" rule. _[Si vous êtes ambitieux et *que *vous *ayez* du piston.....]

_However, if you want to emphasize whether you do indeed have good connections, then you can keep the indicative by using "si" _[Si vous êtes ambitieux et* si* vous *avez *du piston...]_


----------



## arundhati

I'm not sure this rule must be read this way. I think you can use "que + subj", but rather if the different propositions are clearly separated. For example, you could say :
"Si vous êtes ambitieux, que vous soyez riche, pauvre, ou bien encore si vous êtes motivé..."
But in your example the condition is double "_Si vous êtes ambitieux *et* que vous avez du piston"_ and the use of subjonctive here would be really akward.
You have another option if you want to avoid "si" :
"_Si vous êtes ambitieux et avez du piston"_ but it's a little more formal.


----------



## canelle92

Quand on écrit une phrase hypothétique avec deux conditions, est-ce qu'on peut/doit utiliser le subjonctif pour la deuxième condition?
Par exemple:

Si tu n'avais pas mangé des bonbons et que tu te sois brossé les dents, tu n'aurais pas mal aux dents. 

J'avais deux professeurs qui m'ont dit qu'il faut utiliser le subjonctif pour la deuxième condition. En fait, elles m'avaient donné l'exemple ci-dessus et m'avaient dit d'essayer de l'utiliser dans mes examens. 
 Cependant, je n'ai pas pu trouver d'information sur les phrases hypothétiques avec le subjonctif sur l'Internet. De plus, mon professeur actuel m'a corrigé et m'a de qu'on n'utilise jamais  le subjonctif avec les phrases hypothétiques avec _si.
_
Je suis perdue.

???


----------



## Donaldos

Le subjonctif est habituel dans la seconde proposition introduite par _que_ mais il semblerait que l'indicatif soit également utilisé en pratique.

Comme te l'a indiqué ton professeur, la conjonction _si_ n'est pas normalement suivi du subjonctif , mais ça ne règle pas la question du mode dans la proposition introduite par _que_. 

Si l'on souhaite éviter la difficulté, on peut toujours répéter _si_.


----------



## canelle92

Alors, est-ce que ma phrase est correct? C'était une exemple qu'une de mes professeurs m'a donnée. 
J'ai lu le fils mais je suis encore perdue. 
Je me demande pourquoi mes professeurs n'avaient pas parlé de la possibilité de utiliser l'indicatif pour la deuxième condition. J'utilisais *si... (indicatif) +  que (subjonctif)*beaucoup (c'était encouragé!) avant que mon professeur actuel ait dit que c'était incorrect. 

Je me demande aussi pourquoi mon professeur actuel a dit de ne *jamais *utiliser le subjonctif dans les phrases hypothétiques. 

???

Je pense qu'à partir de maintenant, je répéterai le si, mais je suis encore curieuse, parce que mes professeurs m'a donné des réponses très  différentes!


----------



## Maître Capello

Mis à part le subjonctif plus-que-parfait qui s'emploie parfois dans la langue littéraire (cf. le dernier exemple ci-dessous), on n'utilise jamais le subjonctif après _si_ conditionnel. En revanche, après _que_ remplaçant _si_, on met normalement le subjonctif, encore que l'indicatif soit également possible, mais critiqué par certains puristes (cf. _Le Bon Usage_, Grevisse et Goosse, §1157, 14e éd.).

_*Si* tu te *mets* au travail, tu réussiras à t'en sortir.
*Si* tu te *mette* au travail, tu réussiras à t'en sortir._ 

_*Si* tu te *mets* au travail et *si* tu *fais* tes devoirs, tu réussiras à t'en sortir.
*Si* tu te *mets* au travail et *si* tu *fasses* tes devoirs, tu réussiras à t'en sortir._ 

_*Si* tu te *mets* au travail et *que* tu *fais* tes devoirs, tu réussiras à t'en sortir._ (possible, mais moins soigné que le subjonctif)
_*Si* tu te *mets* au travail et *que* tu *fasses* tes devoirs, tu réussiras à t'en sortir._ (mieux)

_*Si* tu n'*avais* pas *mangé* des bonbons et *si* tu t'*étais brossé* les dents, tu n'aurais pas mal aux dents.
*Si* tu n'*avais* pas *mangé* des bonbons et *que* tu t'*étais brossé* les dents, tu n'aurais pas mal aux dents._ (possible, mais moins soigné que le subjonctif)
_*Si* tu n'*avais* pas *mangé* des bonbons et *que* tu te *sois brossé* les dents, tu n'aurais pas mal aux dents._ (mieux)
_*Si* tu n'*avais* pas *mangé* des bonbons et *que* tu te *fusses brossé* les dents, tu n'aurais pas mal aux dents._ (encore mieux, mais littéraire)
_*
Si* tu n'*eusses* pas *mangé* des bonbons, tu n'aurais pas mal aux dents._ (subjonctif plus-que-parfait; littéraire)


----------



## scroddy

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un, pourrait-il m'éclaircir sur ce sujet, s'il vous plaît?

Quand on introduit une deuxième condition en plus de la première présentée par l'emploi du mot 'si' (ce qui donnerait en anglais tout simplement la construction "If..... and if...") ne faut-il pas dire en français "Si + indicatif et que + subj"? 

S'il appelle et qu'il VEUILLE savoir où je suis, dis-lui que je suis passé aux magasins. 

Est-ce que je me trompe à la lumière de ce que je viens de lire qui suit:
"Si vous êtes déjà client et que vous AVEZ renseigné votre numéro de mobile à la rubrique "mon compte" de l’espace client, votre mot de passe va vous être envoyé par SMS."


Je me serais attendu à ce que avoir se conjugue ici au subjonctif. Sont les deux possibles? "Que vous AYEZ" pourrait aussi convenir? Ou bien s'agit-il ici d'une faute de la part de l'auteur voire de la mienne?

Merci bien d'avance.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Le subjonctif sonne faux à mes oreilles. C'est bel et bien l'indicatif que j'utiliserais 

...S'il appelle et qu'il veut... / S'il appelle et s'il veut...
...Si vous êtes... et que vous avez renseigné...

Au passé, c'est encore plus évident : _Si jamais il appelait et qu'il *voulait* savoir... _


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif après _que_ reprenant _si_ est pourtant le mode le plus correct dans la langue soignée.  Mais l'indicatif reste possible.

_S'il appelle et qu'il *veuille* savoir…_  (soigné) / _S'il appelle et qu'il *veut* savoir…_  (courant)
_Si vous êtes déjà client et que vous *ayez* renseigné…_  (soigné) / _Si vous êtes déjà client et que vous *avez* renseigné…_  (courant)


----------

